

Ask HN: Where can I find the HN of Manufacturing Operations? - gth158a

I appreciate the wealth of information about technology offered by HN. Hence, I am looking for a software/hardware hacker community/resources focused on manufacturing operations. 
I am aiming to capitalize on the oportunities arising from the pain ubiquitous in Oil/Gas equipment manufacturers and mom/pop machine shops (to which a great percentage of the labor is outsourced) in Texas. Time to bring Oracle at al. down from their ERP pedestal.
======
curt
Usually here people just seem to email me with their questions. Either I
answer it or point you in the right direction.

------
Mz
Sort of similar question from 3 months back, also didn't get much response:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2856713>

